# Charles Daly



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been wanting to get a 12 ga to shoot some doves and turkeys and all sorts of stuff. I seen a Charles Daly 12 ga for $220 and all of the other brands like Benelli, and Mossberg were about $400. My uncle is a pretty big hunter and he has never shot one but they do look nice. I was wondering if you guys know much about them. P.S. I dont have a whole lot of money.


----------

